# OBD2 VR6 Swap. More Wiring ???'s



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

OK
I flipped every page in the swap faq. 
I have issues+wires that are not covered in there.
MK2 chassis 
OBD2 VR6 GTI engine wiring 
Wiring+ECM from DE mk3 gti 98` (I got everything unlabeled in a box so bare with me)
MK3 dash + interior bits+switches

*ISSUES IM HAVING
#1 No Fuel Pump* --NO PRIMER EITHER-- 
(It runs if I jump it from FUSE or Relay or ECM grounding wire)
*#2 Crank NO Start
#3 No Switched Power* (15) FROM FUSE BOX 
(I have it going into the fuse box @ H1-4 from ignition switch 
but NO switched ignition functions out bound from fuse box)
*#4 NO ECM Functions*
no Oxy sensor power.
no Fuel Pump Grounding for prime..
no 5V reference outputs ect....
*#5 No Tach Signal during cranking *
*#6 NO MIL bulb check at key cycle *
*#7 NO ECM COMMUNICATION*
I need to connect the OBD2 wiring 
I have the following at the purple connector
X1 Switched Ignition 
X2 Ground wires 
X1 Grey-White stripe wire... this is from ECM
X1 YELLOW WIRE>>>>> WHERE DOES THIS GET SIGNAL. OR. WHAT SIGNAL GOES HERE??
















The end with the white connector was for the break out blocks above the fuse box 
that I did NOT get in my box of wiring...
I know I can repin the grey but that yellow....

NOW FOR THE REMAINING CONNECTORS 






















I would like to have the MFA functioning
I have it showing and will cycle through the menu... but no values.. 
FINALLY REALYS 
I think I have it correct.....
remember the box of wiring....
















Any info would be great as Im stumped 
but the NO 15 power at fuel pump relay
same at the ecm on X2 pins 
im assuming thats why no fuel pump AND no pump primer...
_Modified by dub tek at 9:29 PM 2-28-2010_


_Modified by dub tek at 9:28 AM 3-1-2010_


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 Swap. More Wiring ???'s (dub tek)*

I have done more reading 
SO I now have the following relays now 
1 open
2 open 
3 open (OBD2)
4 load reduction 
5 open
6 Hazard
7 open 
8 Wiper
9 Open
10 Fog Light
11 Horn
12 Fuel Pump 

STILL have NO 15 Power from fuse box 
But I do have it from ignition switch


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 Swap. More Wiring ???'s (dub tek)*

More reading 
NO fuel pump Prime for OBD2


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 Swap. More Wiring ???'s (dub tek)*

More reading 
Only the grey-White is required for ecm communication on OBD2 cars 
These are the updated OBD2 Port requirements 
X1 Switched Ignition 
X2 Ground wires 
X1 Grey-White stripe wire... this is from ECM


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 Swap. More Wiring ???'s (dub tek)*

I have NO POWER @Z1 unless I jump fuel pump relay..
Im getting NO grounding function from ECM via pin G1-3 on fuse box 
I assume this is due to the fuse box not outputting 15 power (Switched ignition -Black)


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 Swap. More Wiring ???'s (dub tek)*

"Check constant power at pn 54. Switched at 23. And ground at 1"
12Volts at pin 54
Switched Ignition at 23 
.016 Ohms to gnd 
ALL OK


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 Swap. More Wiring ???'s (dub tek)*

Per the bentley MK3 
wiring page 97-297
T68/37 on ECM "should have" switched ignition (15 Power) 
I do NOT have ECM 
Then traced to connector N Pin 1
Found Nothing Out of Fuse Box 
Im guessing this is why NO ECM Functions 
as this is the "Turn On" signal no??


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 Swap. More Wiring ???'s (dub tek)*

When I add power to Pin #37 
Same condition 
Im thinking ECM may be bad...
but doesnt explain the 15 power


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 Swap. More Wiring ???'s (dub tek)*

Im missing X2 wires from the ECM connector.... remember the box
there are NO plugs so I know there were wires and the bentley confirms this..
Pin #39 
T68/39
Goes to Connector T2o/1
Via a blue wire with red trace 
ANY INFO????
I assume its the same Z1 circuit thats NO Functioning...
Based solely on the wire color 

Pin #35 
T68/35
Is grounding wire for LDP (leak Detection pump)
From ECM..
Im assuming I dont need these to run engine 
OR talk with ECM..


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 Swap. More Wiring ???'s (dub tek)*

Found BAD fuel pump relay 
Replaced relay and found Fuel pump runs with Key cycle..
meaning pump runs when key is ON 
NO ecm ground required....








Still working this out......


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 Swap. More Wiring ???'s (dub tek)*

Swapped fuse blocks for sh!ts and grins 
SAME condition


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 Swap. More Wiring ???'s (dub tek)*

021 906 259 B 
021 906 258 AT 
Are they interchangeable?


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 Swap. More Wiring ???'s (dub tek)*

take that 109 out obd2 doesnt use a power supply relay, it uses the power from the fuel pump relay. Do u have a chassis ground, is the motor grounded? sounds like a bad ecu tho.... u have the basics powered up.


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 Swap. More Wiring ???'s (bloody dismemberment)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bloody dismemberment* »_take that 109 out obd2 doesnt use a power supply relay, it uses the power from the fuel pump relay. Do u have a chassis ground, is the motor grounded? sounds like a bad ecu tho.... u have the basics powered up.


Yes the 109 is out 
ALL grounds and powers are correct 
All the basics are up... 
horn.. lights.. mfa.. wipers.. blower motor.. brake lights... hazards.. 
OBD2 port.. 
Im working on replacement ecm 
Ill have it in hand this evening 
My problem is that the ecm supplies grounding circuit for fuel pump relay 
So NO ecm - No fuel pump relay operation 
Ill get back at this once new ecm is in..


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 Swap. More Wiring ???'s (dub tek)*

Replaced ECM 
Found Everything OK 
I have HARD FAULT 
Fuel pump control circuit electrical malfunction 
Ill post updates when I get it sorted


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 Swap. More Wiring ???'s (dub tek)*

021 906 259B 
17908 Fuel Pump Relay (J17) 
electrical malfunction 
P1500-35-00
Looks like a abd fuel pump relay right......
After 3 used ones and 1 new one I have same issue 
This is a "hard fault" 
Meaning after every key cycle its back 
I wonder if the "replacement" ecm is at fault as everything is now operational 
Still testing stuffs.....


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 Swap. More Wiring ???'s (dub tek)*

u do have 30 to 30b jumper in right? the red clip on the back of the panel fpr side.


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 Swap. More Wiring ???'s (bloody dismemberment)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bloody dismemberment* »_u do have 30 to 30b jumper in right? the red clip on the back of the panel fpr side.


Yes 
Its ALL running now 
Just have that fuel pump relay fault 
and everything checks out OK...


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 Swap. More Wiring ???'s (dub tek)*

http://mk2vr6.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=7831


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: OBD2 VR6 Swap. More Wiring ???'s (brian500)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian500* »_http://mk2vr6.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=7831

Thanks 
I did see that during my endless reading 

AGAIN THE CAR IS RUNNING + Driving
I have 1 HARD FAULT 
Fuel Pump Electrical circuit malfunction 
Waiting on a third ECM as I think thats my issue 
Ill post my findings 
Unless someone has a silver bullet for me........
I doubt it


----------



## MaDDWrenches (Oct 2, 2003)

So the ecu fixed the problem? I just swapped an obd2 in a 92 gti and i have no power at z1


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: (MaDDWrenches)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaDDWrenches* »_So the ecu fixed the problem? I just swapped an obd2 in a 92 gti and i have no power at z1

Yes 
Ecm fixed MY issue 
As the OBD2 ECM supplies fuel pump relay ground 
At Connector G1 Pin #3 
My issue was there was NO ground being supplied 
Verify by grounding the G1-3 wire 
With key ON engine OFF 
ADD ground to the #3 pin 
The fuel pump should run


----------



## MaDDWrenches (Oct 2, 2003)

i just checked pin 3 at G1and its a hot wire.is that normal? just checked all my powers to ecu and there goo.still no check engine light.thanks for any suggestions. im suspecting ecu. anything else i can ground to see if ecu will kick on??


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: (MaDDWrenches)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaDDWrenches* »_i just checked pin 3 at G1and its a hot wire.is that normal? just checked all my powers to ecu and there goo.still no check engine light.thanks for any suggestions. im suspecting ecu. anything else i can ground to see if ecu will kick on??

I have gnd on X2 setups 
You will NOT get check engine light UNLESS the ECM is powering up 
You MUST have gnd for ECM at ALL times 
IF it was key ON with no gnd for ecm 
Its JUNKED


----------



## lunik (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: (MaDDWrenches)*

Check every single brown-brown/stripe to be grounded. (Coilpack or coil, sensors and ECU. 4 grounds if I remember well.. Without that it will never run..


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: (lunik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lunik* »_Check every single brown-brown/stripe to be grounded. (Coilpack or coil, sensors and ECU. 4 grounds if I remember well.. Without that it will never run..

thanks 

for those that care to see rebuild action 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## $rado (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (dub tek)*

Nevermind..... Im done with my swap







Ill watch this tho to help anyone else in need of wiring help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by $rado at 6:20 PM 3-16-2010_


----------



## Fast=Neverreckless (May 6, 2014)

*Same issue!*

Trying to see if I can bring this back again..


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Bring what back?


----------



## Fast=Neverreckless (May 6, 2014)

The topic, as I'm almost stomped on a swap I'm doing now on a 90 g60 to vr6 obd2. On my second harness, Got spark, No Fuel!
Z1 and M ports not getting power.

NO power to my fuel pump and the power wire (orange/brwn) is only getting 1.2v. Same thing my injectors was getting. 

Tested Z1 port for power and wasn't getting any It pretty much read as a (-) ground, so I relocated it to a Y and even the 30a -b for power, and finally got 12v going there and inj wires by the rail were getting 12v too.

SO GOT SPARK AND INJECTORS(at least with ign on, the 12v was constant) Still no Fuel!
Checked grounds and they are good, but it was inconsistent with the fuel pump ground so I think there may be an issue but I couldn't find it... 


Fuel pump relay is giving 12v but fuse 18 is not, so I jumped the pump to a constant 12v from a plug in a Y slot and pump came on (heard it, felt the lines for pressure) BUT NOTHING, no start, Cranks, but Nothing.

Tested ECM, ground on pin 1, constant power 54, ign on 23 and was good. NOW unless the ECM is bad, that my only conclusion left. But would that effect Z1 not getting power or only 1.2v to the fuel pump?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Z1 is an output from Fuel pump relay. It only outputs power when cranking. Is the relay in position 3 removed?


----------

